# استفسار بخصوص توزيع رشاشات في غرفة فندقية



## تامر أمين محمد (30 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخوه الزملاء
لو عندي غرفة فندقية ابعادها (4.3*6.5) باجمالي مساحة 28 متر 2
وتم تصنيف الغرفة Ordinary hazard group 1
والمساحة المفروض ان يغطيها الرشاش طبقا للكود هي 12متر 2
هل يلزم وضع 3 رشاشات في هذه الغرفه أم أن عدد (2) رشاش كافي؟؟؟؟؟؟
ملاحظة : يوجد رشاش اخر مستقل في مدخل الغرفة


----------



## esameraboud (2 أبريل 2016)

رشاشين كافيات


----------



## عمر طلعت (3 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك​


----------

